
GitHosting – Git SCM Wiki - app4soft
http://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/GitHosting
======
app4soft
@EdgarSanchez: _For all the people who left #github and migrated to #gitlab on
a rush because you don 't like Microsoft, welcome to Microsoft #Azure _[0]

@app4soft: _SourceForge, GitHub, GitLab... Last frontier: repo.or.cz_ [1]

@probonopd: _SF = advertising infested, gh = owned by ms, gl = hosted on ms,
.cz = .cz!_ [2]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/EdgarSanchez/status/1004087778760646656](https://twitter.com/EdgarSanchez/status/1004087778760646656)

[1]
[https://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1004406808239362048](https://twitter.com/app4soft/status/1004406808239362048)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/probonopd/status/1004427931496669184](https://twitter.com/probonopd/status/1004427931496669184)

